# Need to replace an emachine mb



## imstumped (Jun 26, 2008)

i need to replace the motherboard on a t6544 emachine. The current board is an MSI MS-7207 version 2.0 (part # 4006127R) which emachines wants $160 for. 
The question is if I get a different brand / model socket 939 mb, will everything hook up ok? eg: the box comes with a 9 in 1 memory card reader -will this hook up to the new board?


----------



## Doby (Jan 17, 2006)

I am not sure about the card reader but I am thinking the pin out will be wrong for the new motherboard knowing emachines.

I have replaced emachine boards with standard atx or matx boards and there are problems, you can forget the front usb and speaker connections, and the front panel connections are a pain because you have to seperate the emachine 4 or 6 pin connector into seperate connections to fit the front panel pins of the new board, not impossible but a pain.

The board will fit and mount in the case providing its a atx case and the new board is atx or matx, some older emachines used a matx case witch if thats one you have to use a matx board.

I would consider a new cheap case


----------



## patriothntr (May 29, 2008)

http://www.e4allupgraders.info/dir1/motherboards/socket939/msi7207.shtml

It looks to be a uATX board...Without knowing more about the case, it's hard to say what would work...if there are air paths designed to cool the CPU, the socket area might be off a bit as well if you get a new board. Most memory card readers I've seen hook up through the FDD slot...but I would check to make sure (the FDD is the one that looks like an IDE but is smaller...if the graphic on the link is correct it is black). 

If you're feeling daring, I saw that a couple folks sell the boards on fleabay...


----------

